# Matt Groening was (is?) a furry?



## Vaelarsa (Sep 25, 2009)

inb4 _"DRAWING FURRIES DOESN'T MAKE YOU A FURRY!"_ It's a joke, you furfag-elitist morons.


Anyway, yeah...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Life_in_Hell
So I never knew about this shit.

Anyone of you know about it before this?
Anyone of you read any of it? If you have, is it good?
And what do you (if you didn't know) think about it?

I think it's funny, just because I've grown up with the Simpsons.
Never expected them to share anything in common with furries (aside from some animal-transformation episodes).


----------



## Asswings (Sep 25, 2009)

Meh, I got a book of it somewhere. Not that good IMO.

And in comic strips, you have to remember: Animals doing horrible things is okay.
People doing horrible things is not okay.

Why do you think so many comic strips feature anthros? Because it makes the THIS IS FANTASY line more clear.

Does NOT make them furries.


Please differentiate between anthropomorphic animals and furries.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 25, 2009)

I got "School is Hell" from my step-brother, step-brother has a bunch of the other books (I think the full compilation).  They're pretty much hit-or-miss with their humor.


----------



## MetroidBob (Sep 25, 2009)

Attaman said:


> They're pretty much hit-or-miss with their humor.



I've got "Work Is Hell", and this pretty much accurately describes it. I'm sure they thought it was good in the 80s.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 25, 2009)

Life in Hell is great

Y'all stupid


----------



## CryoScales (Sep 26, 2009)

If this was an actual discussion and not a joke I would be handslapping right now. But my point bellow stays valid.

In any sort of support site if anyone famous is remotely tied to it. People will hype the shit out of it.

People have to stop worshiping celebrities. We do it far to much nowadays and people don't notice that they are just ordinary human beings that eat sleep and shit like the rest of us. Believe it or not most celebrities have a higher suicide rate then the average human being.


----------



## shado (Sep 26, 2009)

I could swear I have a book of that somewhere. I could list about half of the "childhood calamities" or whatever they're called.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 26, 2009)

I knew about it because I listen to the audio commentaries on the box sets.

People really need to be aware of them-- they're bloody hilarious. I mean, these are _the people who created the show._


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 26, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Why do you think so many comic strips feature anthros? Because it makes the THIS IS FANTASY line more clear.
> 
> Does NOT make them furries.
> 
> ...





CryoScales said:


> If this was an actual discussion and not a joke I would be handslapping right now. But my point bellow stays valid.
> 
> In any sort of support site if anyone famous is remotely tied to it. People will hype the shit out of it.
> 
> People have to stop worshiping celebrities. We do it far to much nowadays and people don't notice that they are just ordinary human beings that eat sleep and shit like the rest of us. Believe it or not most celebrities have a higher suicide rate then the average human being.




See, to me one of the distinguishing traits with "Furry" and anthro, is the purpose. Using an animal as a character with human characteristics is pretty common. However, those usually using it for storytelling have it for a different purpose, than most of the "common furry." Animals in those cartoons are usually played to be a certain archetype of character to perpetuate the story. Most furries think their character IS the story. It's usually a representation of themselves or what they like to be. Most out there don't really think of character design in the sense that the industry does for getting the audience to connect as to what character it is.

You know that Iago from Aladdin is a sidekick for the villain, you know that Jasmine's tiger is a strong reliable character for Jasmine. They can be comic relief. The design of each character is definitely designed with shape recognition and how an audience will immediately relate to them in terms of the overall story. Granted some series are more successful than others.  

This however, is not a trait you see with most furry artwork (and especially not posted on the site). There are few exceptions, but most of these furry characters posted are either extensions of someone's self, their desires, traits of fetish. They're not designed to be part of any real story. You'll often see how a creator thinks their creativity hangs on the color, stripes or the type of animal one uses.

Life in Hell uses a rabbit, which is frequently seen as "cute" so the humor comes from using the rabbit a different way. He has hit and miss but Goening was using the characters for perpetuation of the strip more than "I'm unique and used these critters". Nor do I think he cared what kind of animal he used. Nor are his characters the "same" archetype.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Sep 26, 2009)

"Life in Hell" looks really similar to "Yiff in Hell"

http://www.vivagoal.com/images/wallpapers/Matt_Groening.jpg

And simply how he looks increases the odds of him being furry.
Note the Obesity, and complete lack of understanding of Social norms (i.e. him wearing a Hawaiian shirt in public)


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 26, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> "Life in Hell" looks really similar to "Yiff in Hell"
> 
> http://www.vivagoal.com/images/wallpapers/Matt_Groening.jpg
> 
> ...



Yep, that 403 is pretty convincing...


----------



## Kitsune Dzelda (Sep 26, 2009)

Isnt Matt groening the guy that made the Simpsons?


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 26, 2009)

Kitsune Dzelda said:


> Isnt Matt groening the guy that made the Simpsons?



Yes.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sure hes heard the term furry before if he's drawing some anthros. Also he hasn't really made fun of the furry subculture so thats kind of odd :v


----------



## TDK (Sep 26, 2009)

RoqsWolf said:


> I'm sure hes heard the term furry before if he's drawing some anthros. Also he hasn't really made fun of the furry subculture so thats kind of odd :v


Seconded.

He kinda looks like the stereotypical furry, so thats another point.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 26, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Seconded.
> 
> He kinda looks like the stereotypical furry, so thats another point.



Nah he looks like the Comic Book Guy from the Simpsons (OH THE IRONING). Just because he said nothing about furries before is kind of a dumb assumption. There are people who have heard and not said anything about them before either. It's probably because he can't be bothered to care one way or the other.

So he's the comic book "Geek or nerd" - not all comic book Geeks or nerds are furry just like not all furries are comic book geeks or nerds.


----------



## TDK (Sep 26, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Nah he looks like the Comic Book Guy from the Simpsons (OH THE IRONING). Just because he said nothing about furries before is kind of a dumb assumption. There are people who have heard and not said anything about them before either. It's probably because he can't be bothered to care one way or the other.
> 
> So he's the comic book "Geek or nerd" - not all comic book Geeks or nerds are furry just like not all furries are comic book geeks or nerds.


Never said all comic book geeks or nerds were furries. THANK GOD their not. But yeah, I have heard he modeled Comic Book Guy as either a representation or parody of himself.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 27, 2009)

I have quite a few scanned, anybody who wants a copy just PM me and I am a big fan


----------



## Hir (Sep 28, 2009)

Where can I find this comic? I want it.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Sep 29, 2009)

I wish I knew the local paper that was carrying it here dropped it, almost a year ago.


----------



## Jelly (Sep 29, 2009)

morrowindsky said:


> I also gained new respect for him after the Q-Bert joke. $@%! man, that was hilarious.



I want to become best friends with Matt Groening so I can say that as part of his eulogy.


----------



## Attaman (Sep 29, 2009)

morrowindsky said:


> Still, the man's a comic genius. It's rare for a TV show to last 20 years and still manage to be funny. In fact, I dare say that this new season may be even _funnier._


 That's because he's had some seasons that were pure shit.  I'd say currently, while not exactly "great", the current episodes are at least enjoyable.  

Besides, Married... With Children managed to get by for 11 years with shoe salesman and fat women jokes.


----------



## Shindo (Sep 29, 2009)

i have a big book of it

its not really funny


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Oct 8, 2009)

I just found something that makes this worth seeing again. Just go to Google and do an image search for Matt Groening Life In Hell. And you will come across more Life in Hell comics than you can believe is out there.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Oct 8, 2009)

I can't believe this thread's still alive and nobody's replied to this yet.



Ticon said:


> Meh, I got a book of it somewhere. Not that good IMO.
> 
> And in comic strips, you have to remember: Animals doing horrible things is okay.
> People doing horrible things is not okay.
> ...


First reply was a classic example of furfag-elitist moronics. Good show!

Well, that's everything. Postcount +1.


----------



## sugquohop (Oct 14, 2009)

Interesting thought, i completely agree with your perspective


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 14, 2009)

Surprised you haven't mentioned that TF&F episode of Simpsons.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 14, 2009)

Think of it this was if a celebrity was a furry, would they be allowed to tell us.
I can imagine it now, some celebrity comes up accepting a award.
"Hey everyone I'm a FUR"*TV broadcast and their microphone "malfunctions"*


----------



## Digitalpotato (Oct 14, 2009)

They probably wouldn't want to.


----------



## Kujiiro (Oct 14, 2009)

..."You may have been WATCHING a furry."

I think any celeb could be a furry. They're just smart enough not to say anything. The media would be all over that o3o


----------



## Xerox2 (Oct 15, 2009)

I've owned several of those books for a very long time. They're okay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 15, 2009)

Kujiiro said:


> ..."You may have been WATCHING a furry."


ACTFur reference FTW!
Crud now I want bacon... again.


----------



## Neighboursfiends (Oct 31, 2009)

knew nothing until now wow I think it's great  well Where can I find this comic to


----------



## Friskyaa123 (Nov 1, 2009)

fuzzy bunny has fur where there was no fur before


----------



## FurCoyote (Nov 1, 2009)

Is it full of furfaggotry?


----------

